# Soap shreds



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Is there anything creative I can do with the little and/or big pieces of soap that are left over from the molds? So far, I made my daughter a soap ball which she liked. But, I am thinking they may be good for something...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes save them up and stir them into a batch of soap. They are beautiful once cut, especially colored shreds in creamy white soap. Let a few stick out of the top of the soap pour. Anything almond, Intense Almond is wonderful like old Jergens lotion (I hadn't used it since I started making lotion years ago and recently purchased it again) covers up any scent in the shreds. It is actually one of my husbands favorite soaps I make, he is always stealing my Almond biscotti off the racks. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Or you can save them up and use them for laundry soap.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I put them into a wash cloth along with a handful of clean river pebbles and put a rubber band around it.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

The shreds of soap soap is our "ministry" soap. I call it my gleaning soap, like gleaning in the Bible. We do the same thing Vicki does. I give it to my inner city students, a local woman's half way house, a pregnancy center to use as educational rewards for the new moms, a inner city ministry school for rewards for the older girls and last but not least, the Good Samaritan Inn in Richmond. 

I do the same with any trial scents. 

You could put shreds in a muslin bag and use them as drawer/ car scents.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Peggy, what do those organizations do with the soap shreds?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anita, 
Did you read Vicki's post? Re-read it and then re-read my post.
" We do the same thing Vicki does. "


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.cleantheworld.com/


----------

